# INTJ, Sag, life path 11 and so much more!



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi All,

From time to time I get these irresistible urges to research myself as much as possible so I dive into numerology, astrology, all kinds of tests... After discovering lucid dreaming and astral projecting I'm even more intrigued cos if all is one then to understand universe is to understand yourself, right? This time around found myself here where quite a few INTJs have shared their understandings and I see I can identify with most of them. So here I am doing my research :ninja: 

Thank you for having me :wink:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings 777akm and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum 777akm. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!

I can relate to those urges..
In fact, I came across this site while researching about INTJs.
Can't say I've regretted it so far.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
Pleased to meet you.


----------



## QueenVasant (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm intrigued in all of those mentioned research as you are.
Welcome. Sagittarius, Life Path 7.


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Versailles, I have a feeling you might like graphology also which has been very insightful for me.


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi melancholy,

Hmhm, I googled "infamous intj" and there it was 5th result on first page :laughing: 99,9% of that thread was like written by me, so thought here must be something in this Cafe...


----------



## QueenVasant (Sep 14, 2014)

Indeed I am! It's up there, along with the linguistics and body language.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!
My rising is Sagittarius
My name number is 11
But I am no INTJ...


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

Ghostsoul said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> My rising is Sagittarius
> My name number is 11
> But I am no INTJ...


For sure ISFP suits much better with Sag and 11 :happy: I come off as this quite clever but arrogant, blunt, emotionless thing. I guess it's a good shield to keep unwanted away. There's plenty emotions just don't see the point of showing them all the time and ppl take offence when they really have no reason to. Been struggling with these inner fights as long as I can remember - to feel, not to feel; to show, not to show  My rising is Leo (strong, confident and dominant, even if something is bothering me) which doesn't help much.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm a Sagittarius too! roud: Though my life path is 5 not 7 and I'm not an INTJ :sad: Would it help if I said that I'm friends with INTJs and I adore them? 
Well, hullo new person, I hope you enjoy your stay at PerC!


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

PaintedVixen said:


> I'm a Sagittarius too! roud: Though my life path is 5 not 7 and I'm not an INTJ :sad: Would it help if I said that I'm friends with INTJs and I adore them?
> Well, hullo new person, I hope you enjoy your stay at PerC!


You like INTJs probably cos Sag is also pretty blunt and often times has no clue why ppl around them can't take the truth (well their view of it anyway) :happy: Also Sag and 5 give you the need for freedom which is pretty similar to INTJs way of seeing life (yes everybody loves freedom, some just need it more then others, that was the point).

Thank you for the hello!

And my life path is 11 (tons of different approaches, I'll stick with mine which is based on huge amount of research and my inner knowing, so it's 11 whichever way to calculate).


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

777akm said:


> You like INTJs probably cos Sag is also pretty blunt and often times has no clue why ppl around them can't take the truth (well their view of it anyway) :happy: Also Sag and 5 give you the need for freedom which is pretty similar to INTJs way of seeing life (yes everybody loves freedom, some just need it more then others, that was the point).
> 
> Thank you for the hello!
> 
> And my life path is 11 (tons of different approaches, I'll stick with mine which is based on huge amount of research and my inner knowing, so it's 11 whichever way to calculate).


Yep, I'm pretty blunt with how I speak and I can easily hurt someone's feelings without realising. x_x Ooops, I miscalculated, I'm actually a life path 7, I got confused for a few minutes  And no problems, it's fun welcoming people to the forums  Coool, you're the second life path 11 that I've met and talked to; well ones that I know are lp 11. (Though I actually had a crush on the former, oh well!) It's nice to meet another! xp

Would you say you have a strong faith in astrology?


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

PaintedVixen said:


> Would you say you have a strong faith in astrology?


Well :laughing: I have *strong* faith only in myself. I'm just really curious when it comes to all kinds of systems and since I so very much want to understand myself (why I feel and act the way I do, what fuels my choices) then I've done quite a bit research in different areas. Regarding astrology/numerology I composed a huge database time ago with all the ppl I know + ppl of interest (public figures from various fields) to see the connections between what's told and how much truth is in it for real. Recently I added MBTI column also to that database. One might say I'm obsessed with one or another theory which actually annoys me because it's not the theory/system I'm obsessed with but with the truth portion in it, if that now made any sense  Astrology is nice but we really shouldn't draw any conclusions based only on that point of view. There's just so many other factors which also play a significant role in someone's persona.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

777akm said:


> Well :laughing: I have *strong* faith only in myself. I'm just really curious when it comes to all kinds of systems and since I so very much want to understand myself (why I feel and act the way I do, what fuels my choices) then I've done quite a bit research in different areas. Regarding astrology/numerology I composed a huge database time ago with all the ppl I know + ppl of interest (public figures from various fields) to see the connections between what's told and how much truth is in it for real. Recently I added MBTI column also to that database. One might say I'm obsessed with one or another theory which actually annoys me because it's not the theory/system I'm obsessed with but with the truth portion in it, if that now made any sense  Astrology is nice but we really shouldn't draw any conclusions based only on that point of view. There's just so many other factors which also play a significant role in someone's persona.


Omg, someone who has the same opinion as me, high five! I'm exactly the same, I love finding out new information about me, some true, some false. It's so interesting as a whole!


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

777akm said:


> I'm just really curious when it comes to all kinds of systems and since I so very much want to understand myself (why I feel and act the way I do, what fuels my choices) then I've done quite a bit research in different areas. Regarding astrology/numerology I composed a huge database time ago with all the ppl I know + ppl of interest (public figures from various fields) to see the connections between what's told and how much truth is in it for real. Recently I added MBTI column also to that database. One might say I'm obsessed with one or another theory which actually annoys me because it's not the theory/system I'm obsessed with but with the truth portion in it, if that now made any sense  Astrology is nice but we really shouldn't draw any conclusions based only on that point of view. There's just so many other factors which also play a significant role in someone's persona.


My thoughts exactly, it's nice to know other people do it too  I enjoy the intellectual high that comes from this system view of the world and I do have a weak spot for archetypes and the whole concept of people being nothing but different actors filling in the same masks from generation to generation till the end of humanity. While being aware that there are gazillions of possible variatons to each of the masks. And then analyzing and classifying the variations too (shadow functions theory & co).

So welcome.

By the way. INTP, 5w6, Sagittarius, life path 3. All pretty accurate in my case.


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

I can relate to your urges and actually ended up here when I doing research as well, but I think that's where the similarities end hah... Although I guess you could argue that I'm part Sagittarius, I was born on the Cusp of Revolution, my life path is 3, and unfortunately, I'm not an INTJ. Having said that, welcome to the forum, and I hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

zeelf said:


> By the way. INTP, 5w6, Sagittarius, life path 3. All pretty accurate in my case.


The only "theory" that amazed me actually was graphology, I couldn't believe how accurate it was regarding the stuff that's inside me! As a result changed some letters... I was amazed because all that comes from the so called subconscious and should be more immune to Forer effect
:shocked:

If to leave that effect aside then yeah, all my numbers/planets/personality tests are also pretty accurate :mellow:

Love your drawings!


----------



## 777akm (Sep 18, 2014)

Kuromachikku said:


> ...unfortunately, I'm not an INTJ.


Why unfortunately? It's really not that much fun as it may look like :laughing:


----------



## Kuromachikku (Jun 13, 2014)

777akm said:


> Why unfortunately? It's really not that much fun as it may look like :laughing:


I suppose it's more of a sense of admiration hm. xNTJs in general seem to be very efficient when it comes to getting things done, whereas I often find it difficult, even when the motivation's there.


----------

